# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Самые странные сервисы и услуги мира

## Irina

*Самые странные сервисы и услуги мира.*
Бывают обычные сервисы, например, служба доставки, бывают специализированные - уборка помещений. А бывают сервисы просто странные. Некоторые из них удивительны настолько, насколько это возможно. Думается, что нашим читателям будет интересно узнать о подобном. Итак, самые странные сервисы и услуги мира!

*Портреты умерших людей из их пепла*

Да, вы правильно прочитали заголовок. Есть компания, которой можно заказать портрет умершего человека. Вроде бы ничего странного, но вот вместо обычных красок здесь используется пепел, оставшийся после кремирования умершего человека. Специально обученные художники используют специальную смесь пепла и обычных масляных красок, создавая память об умершем человеке. Конечно же, такой портрет стоит немало, но услуга пользуется популярностью.

*Crime Scene Cleaners Inc.*

В голливудских фильмах мы часто видим, как убивают людей. Кроме того, очень часто показывают, как полицейский приезжает на место преступления, и подробненько там все исследует. Но мало кто из наших читателей задумывался, кто и куда убирает все эти трупы. Врачи? Нет. Полицейские? Тем более. Никто из них не желает марать руки в подобной грязной работе.

Оказывается, в США есть компания Crime Scene Cleaners Inc., с которой у полиции заключен контракт на предоставление услуг очистки мест преступления. Можете себе представить, с чем работникам такой компании приходится сталкиваться.

*Доставка еды смертникам*

Сервис доставки еды преступникам, осужденным на смертную казнь, расположенный в Торонто, действительно оказывает такую услугу. Преступник, осужденный на смертную казнь, может заказать себе вкусную еду, стоимость которой будет составлять всего . В комплект также входит DVD с выбранным фильмом и бумажная маска человека, заказавшего еду.

*Сервис стояния в очереди*

Надоели очереди? Если вы живете в Вашингтоне, и вы не можете стоят в какой-то очереди, то можно позвонить в компанию, которая пришлет человека, который заменит вас. Он/она будет стоять в любой очереди любое время. Заказать подобную услугу можно как по телефону, так и онлайн.

*Ring4Freedom: сервис дозвона*

Этот сервис выполняет единственную функцию - позволяет осуществлять звонки на свой собственный телефон. Зачем? Ну, создатели сервиса считают, что такой услугой будут пользоваться люди, которые хотят выпроводить нежеланных гостей. 

Все просто - стоимость использования сервиса составляет 4,95 долларов США. Заплатив, человек получает возможность скачать специальную программу, которая будет "висеть" в трее, и при клике на нее дозваниваться на ваш телефон посредством Интернет. Таким образом, можно выпроводить нежеланного гостя, сказав, что вам только что позвонили, к примеру, родители, которые будут через полчаса.

*Розовое такси: только для женщин*

Кто там говорит о неравенстве полов? В мексиканском городе Пуебла есть такси, которое развозит только женщин. Кстати, водителями являются тоже исключительно женщины. Мужчины просто не допускаются в салон. Такси это создано для тех женщин, кому надоели постоянные приставания водителей обычных такси, которые часто делают неприличные предложения.

В "Розовом такси" утверждают, что знакомы с такой проблемой, и сама компания всемерно помогает женщинам в безопасности доехать до пункта назначения. Вот такое вот транспортное неравенство полов.

----------


## Irina

> Надоели очереди? Если вы живете в Вашингтоне, и вы не можете стоят в какой-то очереди, то можно позвонить в компанию, которая пришлет человека, который заменит вас. Он/она будет стоять в любой очереди любое время. Заказать подобную услугу можно как по телефону, так и онлайн.


Американцы совсем уж ленивыми стали. Может ещё и сервис кормления с ложечки появится, чтоб даже с кровати не вставать?

----------

